# Oy Vei! The Matts



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought I was doing a really good job keeping up with Gryff's matts. That is until I gave him a bath. When he's wet, I can see that he is absolutely covered in matts. I feel like such a bad mommy. He whines and cries and growls every time I brush/comb him and it doesn't look like it's done a bit of good. I feel miserable.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ivy, I think you should comb him out fully before you bath him and then after while drying. Thats what we do and it works pretty well!

Ryan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry because you have tried so hard. Maybe just try a section at a time till you can get them out...or puppy cut during this change. I hate it because you have spent time trying to let him grow. Do you think it's so bad the mats won't come out? After 2 weeks Cicero seems to be losing less hair and hardly any mats now. I think I'm on the downhill slide.  I don't know if it's true but a groomer told me the weather had a lot to do with how much they blow coat. She said in the colder areas they start losing more coat this time of year than in warmer area which was why Cicero wasn't losing as much hair as others. I know you are :frusty:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought it was getting much better. Overall it is, but the left shoulder is really, really matted. I want to take him to the groomer and have her work on him, but my DH is going to go ballistic if I take him in again for the third time in 6 weeks. I'll work on him tomorrow and see if I can make some more headway.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I find when I spray the boys with the detangling spray from IOD after their baths they're easier to dematt. It still stinks mind you, but it's better. I'm still fighting that losing battle.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor Gryff. I know it seems like mats crop up every hour or so. 
Pixie continuously gets mats behind her ears and on her chest. My technique is luckily way better from when I first attempted to "demat" her. I try to sit with her on the sofa every night and give her a going-over. So far, not too bad if done every night. I know she's not thrilled with it, but she knows she must tolerate it. I bought some Petzlife gel today and I'm going to start that-she despises having her teeth brushed-so we'll see how that goes. 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so sorry because I know the feeling too well. Don’t beat yourself up. I spent 3 hours on Smarty one time and from that day on I make sure I brush her daily and still have some small matts on bath day.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ivy, sorry to hear about the mats. I know how tough it is to get through this stage. I have been using the #1 All Systems Fabulous Grooming Spray to detangle the mats and for general brushing. And I have to thank Marianne for convincing me to get the buttercomb. I love it. It goes through the mats "like butta" and doesn't take a lot of hair with it.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

((((((((((((((IVY)))))))))))))) I wish I were near, cause I'd come over and comb him for you! First I'd give you a big (((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I would be dead without the CC comb. He looks pretty good, but I know the matts are hiding in there.

I had dogs all my life growing up and I never had to deal with matts. This is awful.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

He is adorable!
Good luck with fighting the mats!:fencing:GO AWAY AND KEEP AWAY MATS :fencing:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, you're are doing such a good job, and hanging in so well! Gryff has such curly hair, that's got to be a lot harder to keep under control when blowing. Do you have the stagger-tooth comb, too?

I think I read in the Nose to Tail book that you can also try working in talcum powder to help with stubborn matts...then brush excess out...Do you have the book for different ideas?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ivy are you combing him out before bathing him? I know everytime i have had to give one of my dogs a bath without combing (usually meaning Dora jumped in the stream or Belle rolled in dead animal) that is when I get the most matting. I would avoid bathing a dog that isn't combed out completely first.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I feel your pain! Tomorrow I am going to tackle my two and I know it will be bad for them and me. Amanda, I do comb them out before but they seem to matt anyway. Just like Ivy says, I can see them after the bath. I have found out that it seems a little better if I let them run around for a few minutes after the bath and then start combing them out while they are still a little wet. By the time I'm done they are dry.
Ivy, I know! You are being so good and patient. But boy, do I hear you!
Carole


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought they were mostly out. I was really surprised when I saw so many after his bath.

Imagine taking a cotton ball and pulling at it for five minutes. That is what Gryff's hair is like. It's very, very hard to work with. I am going to try the baby powder today and see if that helps. He is going to scream his head off. My husband and son think I am a horribly rotten person. DH says "So what! Leave them alone and just cut them out." Ugh!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ivey-Gryff's hair looks a lot like Scooter's, he's poofy instead of silky. The only things I have are a slicker brush, a regular brush and a comb where the teeth spin. The comb works well but he hates it and I feel like I'm torturing him with it. He's getting a puppy cut on Friday. He looks like a Hav that stuck his paw in an electric socket! ound:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Poofy. Yes, that is a good description. He is indeed poofy.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Doesn't it seem like they just show up out of nowhere? I'm so grateful that Cricket's mats are relatively easy to get out, and she's a trooper...she just sits/lies there until I'm done. But then she runs far, far away....doesn't come in my direction for awhile.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ivy! Gryff looks great! I am so impressed you got this far--(as some one who keeps her boys in puppy cuts) But I have managed from time to time to let them grow out to where Gryff is now about 4-5 inches...and I have to say that like everyone else the combing out before the bath is a must (even if it is the day before)-- and also, jasper has really curly hair too... and the product I found that works the best is NOVA PEARLS power moisturizing spray...

Amazon.com: NOVA PEARLS MOISTURE SPRAY 12OZ: Everything Else

The best thing is you can get it at petco... I spray him all over in the tub while he is still wet... towel dry...do a light mist before I blow dry...and then as I am combing him out I will spray it on a tough mat before I attack it.

I am sure you do this, but just in case...If you can hold the hair close to the skin before the mat while you pull with the comb-- it will help with the yelping.

Hugs


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You are doing a great job ~ Gryff looks wonderful. I think my fingers and nails are one of my biggest tools and it does take a while for me to pull apart the mats to get them as "airy" as I can so I can comb then out now. I think Cicero is about over the bad stage. I sometimes use baby powder, but it seems to make Cicero 'fly away' so I really like the olive oil spray best on the day I going to give a bath to help with mats. Just stick to it a while longer and I think he will be over the blowing coat soon. He is looking really good in that picture!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ivy~ After Tori had spent 8 days w/my DD she had massive matting around her neck and behind her ears. I found using Nature's Specialties Super EZ DeMATT got them out fairly easily. Tori's coat is more on the curly/cottony side, too. Good luck!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Beware the alternative with that cottony, curly coat.  You could go the lazy way...like I did with poor Lola. She looks like a draft snake.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Anne, that is sooo funny! A draft snake, lol.
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww Lola is so long and lean! when I get Cash cut down he looks long too, but not so lean. The funny thing is my boys actually lay in front of the doors like a draft snake! I will have to get a picture of that!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Anne - been there, done that. This was Gryff the last time he blew coat:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ivy- ound: Poor Gryff! I can't let Scooter see that or I'll never get him into the car on Friday to go to the groomer!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh, Ivy, I soooo remember the whole Gryff haircut episode. Lola was young enough then that I said to myself "I will never have Lola shaved!" How righteous. I was! ;-) She's been clipped down twice now!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I am desperately trying to avoid that again! I just brushed him with the help of baby powder and I think that did help. He is such a huge baby faker. He yelps when I put the comb in his hair before I even do anything. He is trying to get sympathy from the rest of my family. He is purposely trying to get me in trouble.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL...Oh, what a smart boy !!!!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

kaylie is so easy to groom, she has wavy but managable hair, she is a ten minute job. mugsy, on the other hand, is a nightmare. he mats like crazy and hates to be groomed.
he has gotten a bit better since i bought the change table though. i think he refers back to the groomers table and knows he has to sit still or just lie there.
i need to find a new groomer and have been avoiding that task. i am currently attempting to groom him for about an hour a night trying to get to all the mats.


----------

